# return to australia



## mjak42 (May 5, 2011)

Hi, my sister left Australia after her business partner started to siphon money out, as he was an ex bikie and you would not cross him, she took some money and ran overseas, he bankrupted the company and blamed her, how can I find out if she can return to oz and if she would be arrested as she returns. she is ill and I want to look after her.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't suppose there is a way to find it out without a risk of having her arrested.


----------

